# To Assassinate A Witch RP. (PG-13.)



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

This plot is very simple, your characters have one goal. To Kill Amanda Bradanksa the Fox. She has a bounty on her head of over $25 million. They can be sent in as a team or alone, but their objective is to end the life of the tyrannical witch. Amanda is holding a formal gathering at one of her manors. She is highly guarded by her entourage and her supporters in the Greater Spagonian Army. Your characters are task to bring her down by any means necessary.






*Plot*:
1.This is an espionage, assassination, and war themed roleplay.
2.Your characters can work together, or separate. But expect high resistance from Moebian forces of the Greater Spagonian Republic.



3.Amanda is highly dangerous and crafty.
4.How your team goes about it is up to you. They can try to snipe her while outside, they could try to poison her, they could try to infiltrate and shoot her. They could go in guns blazing, *but be prepared for the consequences of every wrong move.*
5.Her guards will be on patrol. So be careful if you think about going alone.






_The bounty was released, and the information given to operatives, bounty hunters, and agents. The target was a hard one, an international super-criminal and terrorist known as Amanda. The best intelligence reports were that she would be attending a political rally and gathering with all of her supporters in the Greater Spagonian Republic. The plan was simple, or so it seemed. There was a number of ways anyone could go about doing this, all it would take is planning on their part. The location would be a well guarded political party event hosted by the baroness herself. It would be in in a luxurious mansion located near the Alps._


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Well count me in! Who else is doing this so I'll pace it?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Well count me in! Who else is doing this so I'll pace it?



Seems like just you and I for now, now it will have a somewhat serious tone just to let you know.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

I can do serious! I used to do a bunch of war RPs, so this will be a walk in the park!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> I can do serious! I used to do a bunch of war RPs, so this will be a walk in the park!



Alright. So either your character can work with a team or try to go alone.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm gonna do a John Wick here and work solo. We'll see how this leads. Also, any specifications on the time period of this? Like 1940? 2020? Heh.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> I'm gonna do a John Wick here and work solo. We'll see how this leads. Also, any specifications on the time period of this? Like 1940? 2020? Heh.



The main lore is sort of weird, it is in the 32nd millennium, but there's WW2 undertones. Think of it sort of like Fallout but with more cyberpunk looking technology.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Could you explain what a 32nd millennium is like? I am not really sure of what you mean by it. Like future, post modern or something?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Could you explain what a 32nd millennium is like? I am not really sure of what you mean by it. Like future, post modern or something?



It's in the future, where psychic powers are common and a science, hovercraft, lasers and plasma weaponry are the norm, nanotech, all sorts of robots.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Hmm.....alright then. Say, am I allowed to use older weapons of the past modern society? Ya know, non-laser weapons and such? I prefer bullets over most.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Hmm.....alright then. Say, am I allowed to use older weapons of the past modern society? Ya know, non-laser weapons and such? I prefer bullets over most.



That's actually quite common in the story, even Amanda has used a Beretta M9 before. Most humans under the army in my lore still prefer kinetic weaponry.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Ah good. I wanted to be that one guy who refuses to work with the futuristic weapons, and would much rather stick to the past with his still lethal set of semi-modern weaponry. That, and most of my gun skill revolves around....older weapons.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah good. I wanted to be that one guy who refuses to work with the futuristic weapons, and would much rather stick to the past with his still lethal set of semi-modern weaponry. That, and most of my gun skill revolves around....older weapons.



I see, there's a secret about that but I won't reveal it yet. You can do it, just know she has...counter measures for kinetic weaponry.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Counter measures? All good. None can resist the power of cold steel though. Basically, a knife.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Counter measures? All good. None can resist the power of cold steel though. Basically, a knife.



Oh, she can resist it quite well. XD


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Well uhh.....one can't resist systema with lethal additions to it!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Well uhh.....one can't resist systema with lethal additions to it!



Poisoning her is an option, but you have to get close and she's rather paranoid.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

I've done stealth and blending in plain sight many times. I will have little issue with it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> I've done stealth and blending in plain sight many times. I will have little issue with it.



So has she, but I digress. Anyways, solo opts are very dangerous, I can allow it but I cannot guarantee it will work. Half the fun of this roleplay, it's adaptive.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Ah, I like a good challenge!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, I like a good challenge!



Alright, well I'm going to wait for a few more people until we start. Because it's possible to intercept other agents doing the same thing as you.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Ah, okie. I shall wait for the time being then.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Alright, the other RP is much easier so I'll begin my post soon, after  I have my breakfast.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Understood!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Are ya still working on that post pal?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Are ya still working on that post pal?



Er, I meant I would make a post for the one with Grau in it which I did. I'm sort of looking for more people in this one, I feel this needs at least 3 more people in it. Mostly because this RP will focus on working with others, or at least sort of a modern DND like idea.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Ah, well, I wish you the best of luck with that. Since timezones are gonna be the big issue here, I wouldn't keep the fingers crossed here. That usually tends to lay out an RP for days on end, even weeks.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, well, I wish you the best of luck with that. Since timezones are gonna be the big issue here, I wouldn't keep the fingers crossed here. That usually tends to lay out an RP for days on end, even weeks.



You do have a point, plus I am not sure if many people can work together with others to take down a supervillainess on here. It would take some heavy duty cooperation and dedication on this one. Plus, there's the possibility of failure which may turn some people away.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Indeed. So, I reiterate, what shall your final choice be? Shall you wait for more individuals to come along?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Indeed. So, I reiterate, what shall your final choice be? Shall you wait for more individuals to come along?



I guess we could start and others join in, maybe a bit half-hazard  but it's better to have some RP than none at all. XD


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Alrighty then! How should we begin?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Alrighty then! How should we begin?



Not tonight, this will have a long and multi-paragraph post, and it's a bit late for me to RP tonight.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Gotcha! Tomorrow?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Gotcha! Tomorrow?



Yeah, once I get up and feel better. I need to make a huge starter on this one.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

You got it! I'll introduce my guy after your starter. And feel better!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Give me a bit to make my starter MEGAPOST. I just woke up about 30 minutes ago.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Give me a bit to make my starter MEGAPOST. I just woke up about 30 minutes ago.)


(Alrighty then! Looking forward to it! I'll be putting all my gun, stealth, and special forces knowledge into this!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Okay, you're gonna need it...)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, you're gonna need it...)


(I am properly equipped for this! I can feel it!)


----------

